# Seamless Blue Hat with Mock Cables for a Lady (Knitted)



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is another hat pattern for a lady that you might like.  It's knitted in mock cables, easy and fast to make!

The hat will fit an adult with head circumference of 22"-24".

It is made on circular needles and does not require sewing.

Yarn used: medium worsted #4 (10ply)

Needles used: US #9 (5.5mm) 16" long

Gauge: 4 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch

Difficulty level: beginner-intermediate

Here are the links where you can purchase the pattern:

$2.99

On Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-hat-with-mock-cables-for-a-lady

Or on Etsy:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/106836093/instant-download-number-114-knitting?ref=shop_home_active

Best wishes, 

Elena


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love that pattern stitch


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a lovely design Elena :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice hat!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! I love it!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely hat ...thank you


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Love the hat.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Really a cute hat! 

I edited your listing to include the price. Please be sure to put that in the information with your next listing. Thanks!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, this is lovely!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Really a cute hat!
> 
> I edited your listing to include the price. Please be sure to put that in the information with your next listing. Thanks!


Thank you StellasKnits, I will do that in the future!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Love the hat! Just downloaded it and now have to contain myself until a couple of other projects are off the table. Thank you!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Pattern is so beautiful, almost tempted to buy, bookmarked for now or later.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Another beautiful creation, I love all your designs!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very pretty hat, Elena! Glad to have you posting your patterns in the Designer's Pattern Shop. I edited your title to reflect that this is a knit pattern, as per our posting rules. 

Can't wait to see more of your work....


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Very pretty hat, Elena! Glad to have you posting your patterns in the Designer's Pattern Shop. I edited your title to reflect that this is a knit pattern, as per our posting rules.
> 
> Can't wait to see more of your work....


Thank you, Sewbizgirl! I love it here and will be posting more of my patterns soon !


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Really cute hat pattern, a great quick knit


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Pretty design


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its lovely, my kind of hat!


----------

